# Hi Newbie Here:)



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Would just like to introduce myself briefly
Im Julie,41 and have 4 beautiful daughters. , we are coming over to beautiful Benalmadena to start a new life in July
Would love to meet other ladies in the area and learn more about the life and schools.
Thankyou for taking the time to read my post.x


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Juile said:


> Hello everyone,
> Would just like to introduce myself briefly
> Im Julie,41 and have 4 beautiful daughters.I have been an army wife for 22 years,my husband is an Officer,but he is retiring after 27 years of service and we are coming over to beautiful Benalmadena to start a new life in July
> Would love to meet other ladies in the area and learn more about the life and schools.
> Thankyou for taking the time to read my post.x


Hi Julie,
Welcome to the forum! I have three children and live in Mijas, not far from Benalmadena and have lived here for nearly two years now. There are a few forum members who live in this area, and I'm sure they'll be in touch too... Good luck with the move, and feel free to ask questions

Lynn
x


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

Hi Lynn,thankyou for your warm welcome
We did visit Mijas when we came over the other week but im afraid of heights so that was out of the question,lol
Our eldest daughter is 19 and shes staying here to continue her degree,im dreading leaving her but shes fine with it all.Our next one is just doing her GCSE`s so she is hopefully going to Torrequebrada International College for 2 years to do a Bachalorite(sp) and the other 2,13 and 10 are hopefully going to IES?
My main worry is that the younger 2 are going to struggle to make the transition with them being a bit older..What age are your children Lynn? and do they go to a Spanish school?
Thankyou.x


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Juile said:


> Hi Lynn,thankyou for your warm welcome
> We did visit Mijas when we came over the other week but im afraid of heights so that was out of the question,lol
> Our eldest daughter is 19 and shes staying here to continue her degree,im dreading leaving her but shes fine with it all.Our next one is just doing her GCSE`s so she is hopefully going to Torrequebrada International College for 2 years to do a Bachalorite(sp) and the other 2,13 and 10 are hopefully going to IES?
> My main worry is that the younger 2 are going to struggle to make the transition with them being a bit older..What age are your children Lynn? and do they go to a Spanish school?
> Thankyou.x


Hi Julie,
My eldest is 17 and is taking his A levels this summer. He will be going back to the UK for University in September to do a degree. My other two are 14 (yr 9) and 12(yr 7) and go to Sunny View school in Torremolinos, which is an International school. Does your daughter have a good command of Spanish? I was under the impression that Torrequebrada International College was Spanish speaking, and did the Spanish Bac? My eldest had just done his GCSE's when we arrived, and we decided on Sunny View as the best choice for all three of them, so it was A levels for him, although we did look at some schools which did the International Baccalauriate down near Marbella (too expensive!!)


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

Ah,no,only our 13 year old knows very basic Spanish...I didnt actually go to look at the schools my husband did,We will have to look into that further.We have been in the private school sector for 12 years,our girls are in boarding but we are hoping for them (the younger2) to go state,im so looking forward to them coming home to me at the end of the day..Would you mind telling me of the fees for Sunny View please Lynn?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juile said:


> Ah,no,only our 13 year old knows very basic Spanish...I didnt actually go to look at the schools my husband did,We will have to look into that further.We have been in the private school sector for 12 years,our girls are in boarding but we are hoping for them (the younger2) to go state,im so looking forward to them coming home to me at the end of the day..Would you mind telling me of the fees for Sunny View please Lynn?


IMO (& that of many many experts) most 13 year old would struggle desperately to learn Spanish quickly & well enough to be able to study in Spanish at state school & graduate on time age 16 - let alone go on to take Bachi

a 10 year old is borderline - most will be fine at that age, although might need to be held back a year

my older dd was a month or so short of 9 when she started at Spanish school & is doing well - some of her peers who started younger still struggle -& some who started a year or so later are fine

have a look at our sticky thread for loads of info & discussions http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

Thankyou for your reply and for the link i have read with interest
I have to say that i am very concerned now..


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Juile said:


> Ah,no,only our 13 year old knows very basic Spanish...I didnt actually go to look at the schools my husband did,We will have to look into that further.We have been in the private school sector for 12 years,our girls are in boarding but we are hoping for them (the younger2) to go state,im so looking forward to them coming home to me at the end of the day..Would you mind telling me of the fees for Sunny View please Lynn?


The fees at Sunny View are very competitive imo... obviously getting dearer the further through the years they go, and they also give 10% discount for three or more children from the same family. I am happy to supply further information in a personal message Julie, but I think you have to have made five posts before you can PM!! The other school with a good reputation in Benalmadena is the British College, and there are a couple of posters who have children attending there.


----------



## Alice_Thornton (May 13, 2011)

Hey, welcome here. I'm a newbie as well.


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

lynn said:


> The fees at Sunny View are very competitive imo... obviously getting dearer the further through the years they go, and they also give 10% discount for three or more children from the same family. I am happy to supply further information in a personal message Julie, but I think you have to have made five posts before you can PM!! The other school with a good reputation in Benalmadena is the British College, and there are a couple of posters who have children attending there.


Thankyou for your reply Lynn,i would love to hear from you in a pm.


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

Alice_Thornton said:


> Hey, welcome here. I'm a newbie as well.


Hi Alice and thankyou


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Juile said:


> Thankyou for your reply Lynn,i would love to hear from you in a pm.


Have sent you a PM x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Please put this posters name right.
It's driving me up the waaallllll !!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Please put this posters name right.
> It's driving me up the waaallllll !!!


what's wrong with it:juggle:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> what's wrong with it:juggle:


Isn't it supposed to be J U L I E not J U I L E ????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't it supposed to be J U L I E not J U I L E ????


no idea - it's whatever she wrote when she registered


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Juile said:


> Hello everyone,
> Would just like to introduce myself briefly
> Im Julie,41 and have 4 beautiful daughters. , we are coming over to beautiful Benalmadena to start a new life in July
> Would love to meet other ladies in the area and learn more about the life and schools.
> Thankyou for taking the time to read my post.x



:welcome: Hi Julie, hope your move goes smoothly, we are moving out to Murcia in July too! This bunch are a fountain of knowledge and a great laugh, you're bound to pick up a multitude of useful gems of information before you go!


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

macdonner said:


> :welcome: Hi Julie, hope your move goes smoothly, we are moving out to Murcia in July too! This bunch are a fountain of knowledge and a great laugh, you're bound to pick up a multitude of useful gems of information before you go!


Hi and thankyou,hope your move goes well

My hubby and myself are flying over tomorrow to look at some properties,cant wait

And yes please,would a moderator please correct my name,a genuine mistake but thanx Pesky Wesky for pointing that out,sorry it was driving you up the wall!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Juile said:


> Hi and thankyou,hope your move goes well
> 
> My hubby and myself are flying over tomorrow to look at some properties,cant wait
> 
> And yes please,would a moderator please correct my name,a genuine mistake but thanx Pesky Wesky for pointing that out,sorry it was driving you up the wall!!!



You'll need to contact admin via the contact us button as us lowly moderators dont have the power


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juile said:


> Hi and thankyou,hope your move goes well
> 
> My hubby and myself are flying over tomorrow to look at some properties,cant wait
> 
> And yes please,would a moderator please correct my name,a genuine mistake but thanx Pesky Wesky for pointing that out,sorry it was driving you up the wall!!!


there's already a member called Julie - so you can't have that

I rather like it as is, tbh - but if you want to change it to something else, let us know & we'll get admin to do it for you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there's already a member called Julie - so you can't have that
> 
> I rather like it as is, tbh - but if you want to change it to something else, let us know & we'll get admin to do it for you


Or what she said


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> You'll need to contact admin via the contact us button as us lowly moderators dont have the power


Thankyou,have done that.


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

Hi there..Does anyone have an email address for IES Mariana Pineda in Torrequebrada please..I cant find it anywhere..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Julie E said:


> Hi there..Does anyone have an email address for IES Mariana Pineda in Torrequebrada please..I cant find it anywhere..


the only Mariana Pineda I can find in Torrequebrada is a CEIP (primary school), not IES (secondary)


I can't find anything about it though :confused2:

I'm not sure which ayuntamiento it comes under, but if you know then try their webpage - theer are often links to schools from there


----------



## Julie E (May 10, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> the only Mariana Pineda I can find in Torrequebrada is a CEIP (primary school), not IES (secondary)
> 
> 
> I can't find anything about it though :confused2:
> ...


Hi,thankyou for your reply..
Yes its the primary schoool but im not sure either,mmmm..I`ll do a bit more searching..Thankyou again..


----------



## joolsozzie (Feb 28, 2010)

lynn said:


> Hi Julie,
> Welcome to the forum! I have three children and live in Mijas, not far from Benalmadena and have lived here for nearly two years now. There are a few forum members who live in this area, and I'm sure they'll be in touch too... Good luck with the move, and feel free to ask questions
> 
> Lynn
> x


Hi Lynn, I have been working my way through this forum & was hoping you don't mind giving me some advice as I aiming to move to Mijas next year with my partner & daughter & wondered what you think of living there, do you work & how have your children setttled in school? I am thinking of sending my daugther, who is 5, to a state school asd I want her to enjoy being part of the spanish culture. We are currently learnign spanish & she is doing well with the language. We friends who live in Torrox-costa most of the year & we are going to stay as much as possible this year as a base. Any advice would be greatly appreciated
Jules


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

joolsozzie said:


> Hi Lynn, I have been working my way through this forum & was hoping you don't mind giving me some advice as I aiming to move to Mijas next year with my partner & daughter & wondered what you think of living there, do you work & how have your children setttled in school? I am thinking of sending my daugther, who is 5, to a state school asd I want her to enjoy being part of the spanish culture. We are currently learnign spanish & she is doing well with the language. We friends who live in Torrox-costa most of the year & we are going to stay as much as possible this year as a base. Any advice would be greatly appreciated
> Jules


Hi Jules,
Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have got the hang of trawling through the posts, so I'm sure you will find lots of useful info to help you with your move, but feel free to ask questions!

I moved to Mijas from the UK two and a half years ago with my husband and three children. They are much older than yours, so we put them in an international school. I think your daughter will cope fine with Spanish school because she is young enough to pick up the language easily. I am lucky enough not to have to work, and in fact we rely on income from a UK business. We chose Mijas because my parents were already living here and we had been visiting them for many years. We really like it here - the mix of lots of different nationalities and the facilities for recreation. If you have a reliable income then you'll have a fabulous life here - I wouldn't recommend coming here without having the financial side of things sorted, and don't burn your bridges back in the UK in case things don't work out for you


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone. This is my first post, have been browsing for a couple of days but it's scaring me a little to be honest!
We are coming over on Saturday to stay for a week to visit to visit some schools, view some houses and look for work or at self employment.
We are under no illusions, we know it is tough out there. Matt is a mechanic and auto electrician so we are going to do some serious leg work to find him work.
My other concern is schooling. We have an appointment to visit the BIC. I would also love to hear some experiences. Our children are 10 and 5. I am not even sure of our options! Are all schools fee paying?
Sorry for jumping on the tail end but this is the area we are hoping to move to. We are looking all around benalmadena, torrequebrada, alhaurin, fuengirola. Not set on any particular spot so all information would be much appreciated.
Thank you all!
Cara and Matt.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mattandcara said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post, have been browsing for a couple of days but it's scaring me a little to be honest!
> We are coming over on Saturday to stay for a week to visit to visit some schools, view some houses and look for work or at self employment.
> We are under no illusions, we know it is tough out there. Matt is a mechanic and auto electrician so we are going to do some serious leg work to find him work.
> My other concern is schooling. We have an appointment to visit the BIC. I would also love to hear some experiences. Our children are 10 and 5. I am not even sure of our options! Are all schools fee paying?
> ...


Hi there,
Hope you find what you're looking for schools and work wise, but my advice is don't come here if you don't have a job to go to - and make sure it's a job that will last a while.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mattandcara said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post, have been browsing for a couple of days but it's scaring me a little to be honest!
> We are coming over on Saturday to stay for a week to visit to visit some schools, view some houses and look for work or at self employment.
> We are under no illusions, we know it is tough out there. Matt is a mechanic and auto electrician so we are going to do some serious leg work to find him work.
> My other concern is schooling. We have an appointment to visit the BIC. I would also love to hear some experiences. Our children are 10 and 5. I am not even sure of our options! Are all schools fee paying?
> ...


Don't want to sound like a party popper but all businesses especially service businesses are struggling so as you said you are aware finding work is not easy. Hows the Spanish? 

As for schools, others will give you much more information but no, all schools are definitely not fee paying. Of course if you want to send your children to an international school or private one then yes but just like the UK the majority of kids go to state school.

IMO your kids are young (especially the 5 year old) and I would use the state system. A very good friend of mine is a retired french teacher who had 30 years experience in the UK and worked in a fee paying school here and said that he would always put his kids through state education. This way they get to mix with the Spanish kids, learn the language fast, and really integrate. In my experience and with Kids in my family they seem to do well in the state schools and I don't see why anyone would want to pay and segregate their kids when they are young enough to mix in the the locals and really get a good start to their life in spain. Just my opinion, but obviously private or state there are good and bad schools everywhere!


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

That is my point, I do want them to go to a state school! We don't want to be Brits abroad, we want to be expats living a Spanish life. I am learning Spanish at the moment.
We won't be coming without a bean. We will secure work and have money to come over with. We aren't naive!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattandcara said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post, have been browsing for a couple of days but it's scaring me a little to be honest!
> We are coming over on Saturday to stay for a week to visit to visit some schools, view some houses and look for work or at self employment.
> We are under no illusions, we know it is tough out there. Matt is a mechanic and auto electrician so we are going to do some serious leg work to find him work.
> My other concern is schooling. We have an appointment to visit the BIC. I would also love to hear some experiences. Our children are 10 and 5. I am not even sure of our options! Are all schools fee paying?
> ...



The BIC wouldnt be my first choice (to say the least). We sent ours to "the British College" just up the road from that one and it was excellent, Natalieml on the forum sends her two there. Lynn on the forum sent hers to Sunny view and that was good too!! Make absolutely sure that whatever school you choose is a member of Schools in Spain | Nabss. they make sure that the teachers, schools etc are to the correct standard. I've heard of schools whose GCSE teachers are nursery school teachers, headmasters who previously ran fish n chip shops................


We Initially lived in Alhaurin de la Torre and altho it was lovely, there is no work and its a bit too far away from everything. We then moved to Benalmadena (TorreMuelle) to be nearer the childrens school and that was lovely. I did manage to find work further along in Mijas - part time tele sales (commission only). Not enough to live on, in fact it hardly covered our weekly food bill, but my husband commuted to the UK for work. Finding work in any part of the costa del sol isnt easy. If you're lucky enough to find bits and pieces then you will be constantly living on your wits and worrying - especially if you have school fees to pay!

Jo xxx


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

By the way, he is prepared to be turning his hand to anything! We aren't silly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattandcara said:


> That is my point, I do want them to go to a state school! We don't want to be Brits abroad, we want to be expats living a Spanish life. I am learning Spanish at the moment.
> We won't be coming without a bean. We will secure work and have money to come over with. We aren't naive!


The question is, what is Spanish life??? It used to be pretty little villages, donkeys, olive groves.... Its now, in the main a cosmopolitan country, the towns are modern and pretty much the same as any other - your life will be the same as it was in the UK. Washing, cooking, cleaning, school run, worrying about money, safety, kids arguing........ The only difference will be Mercadona instead of Sainsburys, shops close on sundays and in the summer the washing will dry quicker!!!

As for being Brits abroad - well thats what you are and theres nowt you can do about it. You will crave other brits til you are more than fluent with the language. And actually, having "been there, done it" theres nothing wrong with it - you can and will integrate, but you will always be a Brit and always subconsciously gravitate towards those who speak your mother tongue

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mattandcara said:


> By the way, he is prepared to be turning his hand to anything! We aren't silly.


Cara,
So are at least half of the over 5 million that are unemployed. As I said, secure a job to come to. 

State schools are non fee paying and the vast majority don't have uniforms. You will have to pay for books and most school supplies. Depending on the age of the child and the area this can be 100-300 €.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattandcara said:


> By the way, he is prepared to be turning his hand to anything! We aren't silly.


I'd spend your week looking at work options for your husband, and leave visiting schools at this point. Lets be honest, if he can't find work, you're not going to be interested in fee paying schools are you! If you opt for free state schools, then your children will be allocated a school based on where you are living, so no need to do any visiting anyway!

As others have explained, the work situation here is bad. Very bad. There are many many Spaniards as well as immigrants 'prepared to turn their had to anything' believe me.... 

Good luck with your fact finding week over here and I do wish you luck. x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Also, look at the useful links sticky post 3 for education information

And the sticky about unemployment in Spain...


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

Granted, but my idea of a Brit abroad are the ones who flit over thinking they can do bar work and soak up the sun and live a fantastic life. I need the heat, for more than just a cosy life, my health relies on it.
I want the same life I have, looking after the kids, cooking and cleaning. It's what I do. But I want to be immersed in a Mediterranean culture.


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

I sense rather a lot of hostility....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattandcara said:


> I sense rather a lot of hostility....


 Not hostility - reality!! You've got your heart set on it - just as we all had. From your arm chair it all seems to fall into place, I certainly remember that feeling. The reality is hard, frighteningly so. Thats all I'm saying. It would be lovely to tell you that your dream will be as you imagine it, but it wont be. However, you have to do this, just dont burn your bridges in the UK!

Just know that you're taking a big, serious and risky step. Moving to a country thats on its knees in everyway, mass unemployment, no social benefits, businesses, even state schools struggling financially to stay open..... Be informed and then you know what you're letting yourselves in for

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mattandcara said:


> By the way, he is prepared to be turning his hand to anything! We aren't silly.


No one is suggesting you are silly - or niave. They are just trying to prepare you for how bad things really are in Spain at the moment. The UK might be bad but things are even worse in Spain.

Unemployment in the South is 30% and rising (over 50% in the under 25 age group). If a job is available, there will be a queue of Spaniards who have the same trade skills as your husband- and also the language skills to deal with customers, order parts, ead instructions, etc.

To say"he will do anything..." is not particularly helpful, because he will be up against an even bigger pool of people seeking whatever is going in unskilled work.


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

Appreciated.


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

Bit gutted to hear the streets aren't paved with gold. Damn.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattandcara said:


> Bit gutted to hear the streets aren't paved with gold. Damn.


I'm sure you know best!

Jo xx


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

Eh?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mattandcara said:


> I sense rather a lot of hostility....


That took me by surprise!! I didn't detect any hostility at all:confused2:


----------

